# pub parking overnight in Exeter area



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

does anybody know of a pub in the marsh barton area of exeter we can stay on a friday night please

many thanks


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sideways,

From our experience here there and everywhere the answer is MOST pubs if you ask :lol: 

They are all glad of the business and to be honest we have never been turned away. Try it !!


----------



## andos679 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Marsh Barton Pub !*

Hi, There is a goood chance the you could park over night at The Exeter Inn, which is on the edge of the Estate otherwise you could try The Seven Stars on Alphington Road or a bit furter out is The Gissons at Kenford. Good luck !


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you find somewhere? We are off to a gig in Exeter on a Tuesday night in a week or so, and looking for a pub stop.

Cheers, NS


----------



## smokeycat (Oct 2, 2010)

hi i hope you find a pub.if not look up www.motorhomestopovers.co.uk.we belong to it.its brilliant weve found loads.all you are asked to do is buy a beer or eat and then stop over free............kind regards ken


----------

